# How often do you de-worm your horses?



## Kawairashii Ichigo

I always grew up with de-worming your horses twice a year. Once in the spring and once in the fall. However a year ago my vet gave me a de-worming schedule that insists you must de-worm your horse 4 times a year. I used to be able to buy de-wormer that was more "all around" and killed pretty much everything bug wise in the tackshops or feed stores, but now I'm noticing you can only buy de-wormer that kills one thing at a time or two at best so you have to space it out. I read in a magazine article yesterday (I forget which magazine, but was sitting in chapters) and it was saying that it's actually not the best idea to keep de-worming your horse that often. The article said it should only need to be done once a year to ensure a healthy horse and that for my location it's best to do it in the spring. So this has left my brain in a bit of a curfluffle. So what do you guys think? How often do you de-worm your horse(s) and how often do you think horses should be de-wormed? 
I personally think once in the spring and once in the fall is enough, but with how they sell the de-wormers now I'm not really left with a choice, what they sell in spring and fall isn't going to get rid of what needs ridding in the winter. :/ Maybe it's more of a money thing? I've also noticed the price of de-wormers have gone up as well. I don't know, I could just be out of the loop for something, but it'd be nice to see what other people have to say on the matter.


----------



## QOS

I was worming my horses every two months with paste wormers. Last December I noticed Sarge was looking like dammit. His hair looked rough and was curly, he had lost muscle tone and weight. I had him tube womed in early January, then in March and then in June. OMG he just kept looking like the PITS. My cousin suggested a PowerPac by Panacur. I gave him that 3 weeks after the last tube worming. I spoke to Panacure twice - they are terrific. 

I rewormed him 4 weeks later and the barn manager forgot and she wormed them 3 weeks later. Point is, it took ALL of that got get Sarge back on the right track. He was looking poor - his ribs weren't showing - he just didn't look like his generally fabulous looking self. 

They said some horses are super susceptible to infestation and they are hard to treat. 

Sorry for the novel but this has been a major concern for me and an expensive one too. Sarge was put on a supplement and something in case he had something else. (can't remember what it was at this moment) I ended up spending over $500 on wormings, supplements, fecals, bloodwork, etc.

You know your own horse...how he looks/acts will tell you how often you need to worm in your particular situation. One thing I did learn is there is no single treatment that will work for everyone's horse.


----------



## Corporal

THere have been a LOT of new studies and improvement in wormers, so the old ways have been found to either not work as well OR have been discovered to be a waste of your money. I have saved several articles on deworming and I'll give you one and 2 links to more articles on same. Please read, bc I think it will help you. =D

*Deworming Rotation*​

Parasites​ 
Parasite prevention is imperative to your horses' well being. Perform the proper fecal tests to determine what parasites are present. It is wise to treat at the beginning of the grazing season. Treat for bots and tapeworms at least once a year. Rotate between active ingredients. Dose according to weight and ask your vet any questions that may arise.
*Signs of Parasites*​

Distended belly or pregnant looking abdomen. 
Dull coat 
Delayed or abnormal shedding. 
Low energy level; dull attitude 
Abnormal growth and development 
Unexplained coughing and signs of suppressed immune systems 
Weight management problems 
Colic and/or diarrhea 
Paste Dewormers by chemical class


*Active Ingredients*


*Works Against (Types of worms)*


*Products (Brands)*


Ivermectin


Large and Small Strongyles, Pinworms, Hairworms, Threadworms, Stomach worms, Lungworms, Ascarids (roundworms), Bots


Jeffers Ivermectin


Horse Health Ivermectin


Bimectin™


Zimecterin®


Equimectrin®


Rotectin 1.87%


Iver_Ease_™
IverCare®​


Moxidectin


Large and Small Strongyles, Pinworms, Hairworms, Stomach worms, Ascarids, Bots and Encysted small strongyles


Quest®


Ivermectin and Praziquantel


Large and Small Strongyles, Pinworms, Hairworms, Threadworms, Stomach Worms, Lungworms, Ascarids, Bots, and Tapeworms.


EquiMax®


Zimecterin Gold®


Moxidectin and Praziquantel


Large and Small Strongyles, Pinworms, Hairworms, Stomach worms, Ascarids, Bots, Encysted small strongyles, and Tapeworms


Quest® Plus


Pryantel pamoate


Large and Small Strongyles, Ascarids, and Pinworms


Exodus


Strongid®


Rotectin P
Liqui-Care™ P​


Fenbendazole


Large and Small Strongyles, Ascarids, and Pinworms


Safe-Guard®


Panacur (Rx only)


Oxibendazole


Large and Small Strongyles, Ascarids, Threadworms, and Pinworms


Anthelcide®EQ


Pyrantel Tartrates


Large and Small Strongyles, Ascarids and Pinworms, 


Daily Wormers
Strongid® C, 
Continuex™, 
Equi Aid CW® ​




Fighting the Dewormer Resistance - HorseChannel.com
The Tapeworm Threat - HorseChannel.com


----------



## Tianimalz

Through most of the year I worm every two months, and just before then after winter and it does just fine for us. I think I read somewhere that having chickens can help keep parasites down because they pick them out of the grass and the manure- I know our chickens did and it did seem to make a difference. Though I'm not promising anything, I'm no expert. I agree with QOS, different horses take to different programs better, look for signs and adjust your schedule to the horse. If your old program is working then I don't see why you can't stick to it


----------



## bubba13

Quite honestly, ALL of the above information is outdate, archaic, and/or ineffective. The newest recommendations, put forth by the American Association of Equine Practitioners, call for an individually tailored deworming program for each horse, as not all will shed or carry parasites in the same manner. To ensure an effective regimine, and to prevent dewormer resistance, you are not supposed to medicate until first doing a fecal egg count. Then, the vet will determine exactly what is residing in your horse's gut, and prescribe the appropriate chemical. Depending on your horse, yes, it is very likely that, using this protocol, you will only be deworming 2-3 times per year, and not necessarily on a rotation.


----------

